# Sticky  Welcome Blue Dino! Moderator.



## WillYouStopDave

@Blue Dino has graciously accepted our invitation to join the moderator team. A big thank you from all of us to her!


----------



## Memories of Silence

Welcome, @Blue Dino.  Thanks for accepting.


----------



## Starcut83

Congratulations @Blue Dino.


----------



## CNikki

Welcome to the team!


----------



## zonebox

Why would you all inflict this torment on poor blue?

Edit:
Hopefully no one took that seriously, congrats to Blue Dino - as well as the other moderators for having him  And a kind thank you, for trying to keep order here.


----------



## Dan the man

Excellent choice!


----------



## either/or

Congrats @Blue Dino! Good luck with your new mod role.


----------



## Kevin001

Congrats


----------



## Fever Dream

@Blue Dino

Congrats on your progression upwards on the food chain.


----------



## Socialmisfits

Congrats blue dino, you’ll do a swell job for sure.

Serious question though, how many moderators do you guys need  ?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Socialmisfits said:


> Congrats blue dino, you’ll do a swell job for sure.
> 
> Serious question though, how many moderators do you guys need  ?


 Serious response - We need at least one moderator to answer every serious question.


----------

